# Mani/Pedi gone wrong..Arghh!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

So last night I was giving Maggie her monthly Mani/Pedi, she was not happy as it meant she had to come into the backyard area.
Well as I was going after the infamous double dew claws, she flinched, I clipped, and blood went everywhere.:smack:smack:smack:smack
I felt terrible, she just stared at me like I had cut off her foot, and Murphy went nuts as she yelped when it happened.
Needless to say, I could not get it to stop, we wrapped it, held pressure as best we could. I ended up calling my vet about half an hour later, as it was still weeping. I told him I had Super Glue, he said go for it. 
It worked like a charm!!
Mind you, this was a nail I cut, not skin. He told me that for a nail it is fine, but not to use it on skin. He's bringing us some tubes of the surgical glue that he has in case I manage to do this again.
Poor Mags, she is still just looking at me as if I tried to murder her. When I went out this morning to feed them she just sat there and gave me the "Face". 
Needless to say, that surgical glue is going in my animals First Aid kit, along with an extra tube of plain Super Glue.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Yikes! I actually feel worse for you than I do for Maggie. You have to clean up all the blood and Maggie will be running around like normal before you are done.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Corn starch or flour will stop bleeding.. just pack it into the area you cut off. It will also help keep dirt out until the clot forms.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

It happens. Been there done that. Our St Bernard didn't even move when I did it. I don't think that dog could feel pain.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Hitting a nail quick is not really a big deal in general. Apply a pinch of flour and hold it. 

Use superglue gel if needed. You don't need "surgical glue". The original purpose of superglue was surgical glue. And it can indeed be used on little cuts too. Not only have I used it for years(animals AND myself), the vet does the same thing, and I know personally of a few vets that regularly used superglue if they were out of the "surgical" glue.

You can also get styptic sticks to use if needed, but those tend to burn sometimes. Styptic powder is also good, but flour or cornstarch works pretty well on it's on.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Dont feel too bad, I was out finishing up some gardening awhile back and my dogs were out with me... a bike rider came by and they went to chase along the fence line, and my Berner boy got his foot/ back dewclaw-- stuck in a roll of Ag wire fencing we had, by that time it was quite dark but I managed to cut him free (he was yelping up a storm)-- and ran off-- in the AM I realized there was Blood Everywhere.... but it had stopped by the AM-- wound looked pretty clean, I left for work and then when I got back home and rechecked the wound.... NO dewclaw-- it was completely Gone! I had no idea....
Thats my dewclaw story... and I guess I have one less dewclaw to tend to now....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh CA-Chick, that's awful!
Maggie is already "Anti-Mani/Pedi" and now it has been seriously re-inforced.LOL!
She hates any form of grooming, but I hate that whole dreadlock thing Pyrs can do if you don't keep up, and I will not have her lame from over grown claws. So she and I will just have to continue our monthly battles.:catfight:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, those nails are pretty vascular, and can bleed impressively. 

Tank got one of his dewclaws hooked, and it was just hanging there. I grabbed the Resco clippers and cut it off (knowing it would bleed) and he took off before I could use the krazy glue on it. He was fine in a few hours, and from what I can tell, did not come too close to bleeding out. 

That glue works great on hooves, too. Before Nick took over goat hooves, it was a regular part of hoof trims.


----------

